# Any good routes around temecula?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Does anybody have some good routes around Temecula, Murrieta?


----------



## Albacore (Feb 16, 2006)

*Temecula/Murrieta routes*

I don't care for the shop but. . .
Call or go into Back Alley Bikes in Murrieta and sign up with their e-mail list. They'll e-mail you, once a month, routes of their weekly rides. They describe some good rides of varying levels.


----------



## AmoJohnny (Aug 12, 2005)

You could try a loop around DE LUZ road.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

Here's a link to one of my favorite rides. I don't get to do it as much as I'd like because it's a 2-hour drive away for me, but it sure is nice. Haven't been down there in awhile, so I can't say if they've put up houses everywhere, but most of it used to be quite removed from hustle an bustle.

Link.


----------

